

Some stats about HN visitors - jkmurray
http://nowget.in/index.php/hn-visitors-reliable-stats/

======
RyanZAG
_"Figures don’t mean anything when they can’t be compared. So here are the
same images (browser, os and Windows) from another website."_

Figures don't mean anything when you don't give us the site they're from,
either.

